# How to Entertain Fishy...



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I want to allow Fishy to have some fun. What tricks can I teach him to do? Or what things can I do with him or get for him to let him be curious? I have not yet tried the ping-pong ball but I will soon. What else can I do?


----------



## Chicklet (Feb 9, 2009)

Live baby fry,
It's so kewl to watch them hunt.. Very entertaining indeed. :lol:
Plus gives them good exercise..

But not everyone can do that


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

What else is there? Would appreciate things from past experience.....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I really have no idea what you could do. Maybe get him some kind of decoration that he could swim in and out of like a castle or bridge? Some bettas like to play in thre bubbles from an airstone and some like to play in the current from the filter.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I was wondering like some toys


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If you could find something that floats and is fish safe, he could push it around the aquarium.


----------



## Nataku (Feb 22, 2009)

Decorations keep bettas entertained when you aren't there to entertain them. Lots of plants, caves, and other decorations give them a 'territory' to patrol and explore, and stimulates their little fishy brain to mimic behaviors that keep them busy and active in the wild.
This is also why redecorating and moving around the objects in a tank when you do a complete water change (or anytime you take the betta out of the tank) keeps them from becoming complacent and bored with the same 'territory'.

Some bettas also do well with company, though not necessarily where they can get to them. This provides them with external stimulus. It's one of the reasons why I like keeping my males in a divided 10 gallon. They keep each other occupied.

Training Bettas to do Tricks
That's a great page about one woman's experiment in teaching a betta several tricks, made an interesting read.
YouTube - Betta fish training session
An entertaining video about a betta being taught to swim through a hoop
YouTube - Jumping Betta Fish
Jumping betta video, also somewhat amusing.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Remember though, a betta isn't a dog or a person...


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

I understand that, I just wanted to let him be somewhat entertained. I may get some more fake plants for him to swim through. Maybe I'll get him a cave........


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think a cave would be nice. He can swim in and out of it or sit on top of it.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

He has one cave already, I'm thinking if I should get some plants, another cave, or something else.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

One of mine has a plant that he likes to lay on top of. He used to blow bubbles under it when he was in his smaller container but its not tall enough in his bigger home.


----------



## Nauriel (Nov 9, 2008)

I agree with the cave idea. I have the neatest little cave for my betta, and he loves it. Sometimes I catch him simming in and out of it. 

Another idea is to train your betta. That's what I've been doing. You'll be surprised how quickly bettas learn when food is involved. I've been training him to come up to my finger whenever I press it against the glass. If he comes up to my finger, I give him some food. He's getting pretty good at it. After he really gets it down, I'm going to try to teach him to follow my finger. 

Challenging a betta like this stimulates thier mind. Its a good change from the monotony of a tank, where stimulation isn't as present as it would be in the wild. 

Live food is another option. Brine shrimp (aka sea monkeys) will give your betta something to chase, like he would in the wild.


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

i put plants! and a cave...He loves swimming around the thermometer..obviously..


----------



## parakeeto225 (Apr 2, 2009)

heres another one near the thermometer:









he's mad here...he thinks im gonna take his thermometer...and he's fighting his reflection!










sitting on top of the thermometer.


----------

